# Milo To Compete With Corn In 2015



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Big Milo harvest to pressure corn this year?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/big-milo-harvest-could-compete-with-corn-NAA-tanner-ehmke/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

The dryland milo around here looks as good as the irrigated almost , lots of very good milo around this area. Some of mine has hot spots in it due to turning off dry in August, some heads are blasted and dont have anything in them. It is a longgggggggg ways off from being in the bin though.


----------

